# underbody splash gaurds



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry, can't help you on that one. You can actually see the ground when you look under the rear seat? Was your car ever wrecked underneath? I am surprised that there woudl be such design. Do you have any pics?


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

no mate never wrecked but i cant see the only thing stopping water coming under the seat would be the silly plastic clip that holds the seat down yes you can see the ground i know theres a panel under the passenger side that runs the length of the car and the fuel filter is below this but im wondering should there be a panel on the drivers side ??????


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't know any specifics of your particular car and not a whole lot about the build specifics of Cruzes in general. What I do know is that there was never an intent to leave an opening under your seat that would allow water to splash in. I recommend you find some way to get underneath and examine the bottom side. I'm certain you'll find there's a missing plate or cover. Find someone else with a Cruze and have a look at their's, mate!

On another subject, have you ever seen one of the World Challenge races where the Cruze kicks butt? I have watched a number when I can find them on the telly and find them a whole lot more entertaining and satisfying than America's roundy round races.

Good luck finding a solution to your problem.


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

right folks its where you diesel filter is under the car on american cruze it on the passenger side silly me forgot steering wheel on left hand side if anyone could check to see if theres a panel under the car covering your diesel fiter housing an take a picture please it would be a big help my dealer in the uk is useless might as well be tryin to buy a part for the space shuttle lol


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

ive found out these panels are on the 1.4 eco so maybe there not on the 2.0 if anyone could take a picture of the underside of there car to confirm this please????????


----------

